# NetBeans IDE 5.5 Problem beim Kompilieren



## Security (10. Feb 2007)

Ich hab ein Problem mit NetBeans 5.5. Ich bin ersten neu in Java und ich benutze daher zum ersten mal NetBeans. Wenn ich einen simplen Code eintippe und diesen, dann kompilieren und starten will bekomme ich idie Ausgabe von NetBeans denFehler: 





> C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\*******\Development\JavaÃbungen\build.xml:7: Cannot find nbproject/build-impl.xml imported from C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\*******\\Development\JavaÃbungen\build.xml



Vielleicht ist es ein Anfängerfehler wäre aber trotzdem sehr dankbar für die Lösung.


----------



## Jango (10. Feb 2007)

Dann tu uns den Gefallen, und poste mal deinen simplen Code... :wink:


----------



## Security (11. Feb 2007)

Ich denke zwar nicht dass der Code das Probem war, ab hier ist der simple Code:
mit anderem Code ging es auch nicht....


```
class Test
{
    public static void main(String args[])
    {
        System.out.println("Hello World!");
    }
}
```


----------



## André Uhres (11. Feb 2007)

Die fehlende Datei wurde vielleicht irrtümlich gelöscht.
Mach einfach mal ein  neues Projekt. 
Das alte kannst du löschen mit Rechtsklick auf den Projektknoten --> Delete.


----------



## Security (11. Feb 2007)

ja danke. Hatte mich auf die Fehlermeldung zu sehr festgefahren. Mit einem neuen Projekt gehts. Danke


----------

